# Next rib cook...



## john pen (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok, not my first rib cook,  but close to it. I was planning on trimming and removing the membrane today, then rubbing with my new Wolf Rub (which I understand may have been invented by the capt to go with his 2-2-1 method), then wrap them in plastic wrap overnight, then the 3-2-1 thing tommarrow. I would guess bbq sauce on the side ?

Question, comments, concerns ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2006)

John

I add the bbq suace for the last 45 to 60 minutes on the WSM to get a glaze thing going.

I know what you mean, we're really lucky to have the Cap'n, inventer of ABTs, Wolfe Rub, and the 2-2-1 method, as a moderator. I also heard Minnion stole the method from the Cap'n.

Griff


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2006)

mmmm..I love the way the boiling draws all the juice out of the ribs..makes an awesome base for soup...Cappy rocks !!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

John if you rub with Wolfe Rub the night before, put a little extra on right when you put them on the cooker.  SBR's is a good combo on ribs with WR.


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, do I want to rub the night before or just when I put them on ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2006)

Minion who?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, do I want to rub the night before or just when I put them on ?



I'd suggest a liberal dusting as the cooker is warming up.  Either way will work though.


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2006)

they're rubbed and wrapped...time will tell..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> they're rubbed and wrapped...time will tell..



They'll be fine John, no worries!  Take some pic's for us!!


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish I could, my oldest daughter went on vacation and took my camera. Ill take some with my phone, but have no idea how to get them from there to here...Another learning experiance..lol


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2006)

I would save the effort of rubbing the night before. I rub everything within 10 minutes of putting it on the pit. Also, I don't remove membranes for non-competiton ribs. A waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2006)

I always pull the membrane, doesn't even take a minute.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 4, 2006)

Pulling the membrane is mandatory cooking direct. Off set meat Jell-O boys don't need to. ( It's a joke It's a joke! ) Oh hell, off to the blue room for me.  :grin:


----------



## JohnnyReb (Feb 4, 2006)

i have taken the foil training wheels off and found that i like my ribs without foil


much better end result and i can slice the ribs into 1-2 bone portions

my .02


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I always pull the membrane, doesn't even take a minute.



Is _that_ what you're calling it now? THe _membrane?_ #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2006)

That doesn't even take 30 seconds #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I always pull the membrane, doesn't even take a minute.


  Ditto, it makes em' alot better. =D>  ??


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> i have taken the foil training wheels off and found that i like my ribs without foil
> 
> 
> much better end result and i can slice the ribs into 1-2 bone portions
> ...


  Foil? never used it   Next time i do some spares i'll send pics :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That doesn't even take 30 seconds #-o


              =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## bbqpits (Feb 12, 2006)

*mim winner for ribs*

BBQ Ribs 1991 World BBQ Contest Winner Memphis in May

----------------------------------DRY RUB----------------------------------
      4 ts Paprika                             2 ts Ground black pepper
      2 ts Salt                                1 ts Cayenne
      2 ts Onion powder                  

-----------------------------------SAUCE-----------------------------------
      6 tb Salt                                4 c  White vinegar
      6 tb Black pepper                        4 c  Water
      6 ts Chili powder                        1    Large yellow onion; diced
      4 c  Ketchup                           1/2 c  Sorghum molasses

  DRY RUB DIRECTIONS: Mix in jar, cover and shake well to mix. Sprinkle rub
  liberally on ribs. Allow to stand 20 to 30 minutes at room temperature
  until rub appears wet.

  RIB SMOKING DIRECTIONS: Prepare smoker for long, slow cooking using hickory
  chips for flavor. Cook ribs, bone side down at 230 degrees for 2 hours
  using indirect heat. Turn and cook 1 more hour. During last 15 minutes,
  baste with BBQ sauce diluted by 1/2 with water. Serve ribs with warm
  undiluted sauce on the side.

  BBQ SAUCE DIRECTIONS: Combine all ingredients in a large saucepan. Bring to
  a rolling boil, reduce heat and simmer for 1-1/2 hours, stirring every 10
  minutes or so. Pour into sterilized jars, seal and let stand for 2 to 6
  weeks before using.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: mim winner for ribs*



			
				bbqpits said:
			
		

> BBQ Ribs 1991 World BBQ Contest Winner Memphis in May
> 
> ----------------------------------DRY RUB----------------------------------
> 4 ts Paprika                             2 ts Ground black pepper
> ...



No offense intended, but what kind of ribs are you cooking in 3 hours?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Could be baby backs. They cook faster than spares.



Could be, but I've never had them finish at those temps that fast.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: mim winner for ribs*



			
				bbqpits said:
			
		

> BBQ Ribs 1991 World BBQ Contest Winner Memphis in May
> 
> ----------------------------------DRY RUB----------------------------------
> 4 ts Paprika                             2 ts Ground black pepper
> ...



Dave, You still have the recipe for the lemon pepper ribs around?  They were some jammin' ribs.   I lost the process in a computer crash a few years ago.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## bbqpits (Feb 13, 2006)

*mim ribs reply*

We usually cook our pork ribs in 3 to 5 hours.
that recipe is one I had from years back copied to harddrive.
Not my recipe. Just posting it for an interesting look.

I will also look for the lemon rib recipe to post.
hope to see a lot of ya'll at the MIM & Royal, 
& even Jack Daniels if we qualify. We can tip a few & trade tips & recipes.
You know, drink, tell bbq & fishin lies, etc 
Good for the soul. grin....

Dave Klose
BBQ for the Hungry Masses


----------

